# Florida Keys in December



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone recommend a charter down there. Looking to do off shore.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Where are you going to be staying?

I went with my girlfriend last Feb on the Blue Heaven out of Robbie's in Islamorada. We'll probably use him again this year. http://www.blueheavencharter.com/index.html

(Last year's trip: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/fl-keys-in-feb-update-w-pics.585260/)


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> Anyone recommend a charter down there. Looking to do off shore.


 You didn't say where in the keys but if you are near Marathon; Sweet Enuff Charters, with Captain Dave Shugar. Also, Captain Jack Carlson out of big-time bait and tackle, I think he has four boats, the bigger ones charge a fuel surcharge, we fished with Capt. Mike, he was excellent. 
Check out their Facebook pages to get a pulse of what's going on in December.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Keep in mind they got blew up with a big hurricane this year so call and ask around. This isn't necessary bad news as you may find some good deals on people trying to recover from the storm but it's better to check whomever you go with. Marithon is my favorite place.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

fstcatch said:


> Also, Captain Jack Carlson out of big-time bait and tackle, I think he has four boats, the bigger ones charge a fuel surcharge, we fished with Capt. Mike, he was excellent.


I check out the Two Conchs (Capt Carlson) instagram page from time to time and they usually kill it. They were running some black Friday deals that may still be available. 

I'm pretty sure their bait store was destroyed in the hurricane.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Staying in Key Largo. One guy won't answer phone or return email or text. Second guy will be gone for the holidays. Talked to the harbor master at Marina Del Rey. He gave me a list of guys operating but the phone was a bad connection so I couldn't hear most of it. 

Thanks for the responses will continue the search.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

stickman1978 said:


> Staying in Key Largo. One guy won't answer phone or return email or text. Second guy will be gone for the holidays. Talked to the harbor master at Marina Del Rey. He gave me a list of guys operating but the phone was a bad connection so I couldn't hear most of it.
> 
> Thanks for the responses will continue the search.


You could try calling Bud and Mary's and Whale Harbor down in Islamorada. Not sure how many captains returned after the storm. 

This will be our first stay in Key Largo after a more than a decade in Islamorada. Seems our usual resort (Guy Harvey's Outpost) won't open until sometime next year due to storm damage and cancelled our reservation. 

I've watched the tuna fleet come into Whale Harbor several times during the Holidays. Looked like a nice mixed bag and flags flying. 

Traffic between KL and Islamorada can be a bitch though, especially in the afternoon.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Booked a trip with Shark River Charters. Captain says we should be about get a shark for my son and also something for the dinner table. Stay tuned.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Where's he out of that time of year? 

What are your dates?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

https://www.sharkrivercharters.com/

In Marathon. Trip is 12/27.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

A few of us are heading down the 17th through the 1st.

We're at the Hampton on Key Largo. Maybe we can get together for some shore fishing. In the past we did ok on Hammerheads. Some we just couldn't turn...lol

I'm bringing my yak again. Hope not to run into this critter again. :yikes:










Keep in touch!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Will be there the 23rd thru the 28th. Kayaks will have to stay in Leesburg. Driving down from Tampa in a rental car with son who is flying in from Detroit. Then our daughter will fly in to Lauderdale, from Chicago, and catch up with us at the Keys. I will make sure I throw a rod and reel in on the way down.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm jealous...work sucks.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

6Speed said:


> I'm jealous...work sucks.


I did that work thing for 34 years. I had enough. In addition to my full time job I had at least 2 to 3 part time jobs going. Actually just did my last high school basketball game tonight. 17 years of officiating.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

All it took was a little snow and cold weather to motivate me to book some flights. I'll be fishing out of Naples next month and I usually hit the keys in early June. The fishing is incredible in June and being their off season, the lodging is very affordable.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Naples is the @#it, parents have a house down there. Luv fishing at night around the bridges for snook.


----------

